# OSIR - V1 Fender Kit



## Vdub 2.0 (Jan 8, 2008)

does anyone have any experience or information with this product, i would greatly appreciate it


----------



## Vdub 2.0 (Jan 8, 2008)

http://www.thettshop.co.uk/osir.asp?cat=3077&product=701530


----------



## jetta2.8 (May 18, 2009)

I like the concept, but I,m not sure about how open it is. (debris & water)


----------



## l88m22vette (Mar 2, 2006)

I've wanted those for forever but I can't get myself to cough up the coin


----------



## GTi 1.8T (Mar 15, 2000)

Me too... I would get one if I can find them for about $300... but $599 is too much... plus remember you need the paint work (at least $100 more). 

The look so good on the TT mkI


----------



## aTTenzione (Aug 18, 2009)

TIGHTT had them on his tt forever. in fact i think he was the first one with them as like a tester. i dunno they look sick on his car so im sure they would look good.


----------



## RabbitGTDguy (Jul 9, 2002)

I have them on my car. They fit great and really make the MK1 TT look the way it should have. They have been on for a number of years. No issues with fitment, noise, cracking or anything to this point. Only thing that is a bit of a pain is when you have to change out the sidemarker bulbs  Other than that...no probs. 

Joe


----------



## l88m22vette (Mar 2, 2006)

Please god post pics :thumbup:


----------



## eurofast (May 10, 2007)

zmax sells $499 shipped, but sold out 
http://www.zmaxautosport.com/osdev1vfekif.html


----------



## GTi 1.8T (Mar 15, 2000)

l88m22vette said:


> Please god post pics :thumbup:


I second that 

If possible... a red TT


----------



## Malant (Aug 30, 2004)

Would like to see more pictures!!! Any if there is any change in IAT even if it is slight with the stock SMIC's!


----------



## 2001TTransport (Sep 18, 2005)

No issues with Fit, and have had them on for years. Great product. Hit my Fotki for more pics.


















http://public.fotki.com/TTransport/tt-2001-roadster/


----------



## Krissrock (Sep 10, 2005)

i would love to get these....cost is a factor though.
looks good man. 
how was the install process?


----------



## GTi 1.8T (Mar 15, 2000)

Nice! 
Did you feel any difference in temp inside engine compartment?
I know this is only for looks, but a 5 degree decrease would be nice


----------



## l88m22vette (Mar 2, 2006)

I've always kicked around getting some extra stock fenders and going nuts, but ultimately I need a welder and I haven't gotten one yet  Also, it seems to me that the only way for the vents to be really effective is to use a holesaw on the corner of the engine bay, which ends only a little beyond the half-way point of the fender curve. Maybe a fan to pull air out?


----------



## 2001TTransport (Sep 18, 2005)

Krissrock The install process was very straight forward and easy, you need a dremel and some poprivets...

No temp diff, this is a cosmetic mod.


----------



## Krissrock (Sep 10, 2005)

what did u need to dremel and rivet? 

is that for the new water bottle?


----------



## 2001TTransport (Sep 18, 2005)

you have to take the mounts off the old fenders. I found a dremel made this easy. to attach the mounts to the new fenders with poprivets


----------



## RabbitGTDguy (Jul 9, 2002)

definetely a cosmetic mod...they do fit great and I've had the bumper off about 3 times now (just recently for a FMIC install) and they still look great. No extra debris, dirt, etc. (had my liners out...painted them...etc) and it looked great in there. 

Joe


----------



## MyTToy (Oct 19, 2006)




----------



## GTi 1.8T (Mar 15, 2000)

MyTToy said:


>



I like how the white contrast with the black of the fender hole/grill. 

A red TT would look so agressive.

Nice cars guys!!!  :thumbup:


----------



## l88m22vette (Mar 2, 2006)

White TT FTMFW


----------



## aTTenzione (Aug 18, 2009)

MyTToy said:


>


please tell me where u got the grill i promise i wont put it on mine


----------



## l88m22vette (Mar 2, 2006)

Thats a Caractere grill


----------



## Krissrock (Sep 10, 2005)

white TT's are def the shiznit. i soo wanted one...just got tired of looking


----------



## aTTenzione (Aug 18, 2009)

l88m22vette said:


> Thats a Caractere grill


 arent those discontinued

edit: wait i think its the oettinger and THAT one is discontinued


----------



## MyTToy (Oct 19, 2006)

Thanks for the complements guys! 



aTTenzione said:


> arent those discontinued


 I bought the grill here... http://www.namotorsports.net/detail.cfm/part_cd/CA37-903 

Most paint it either black or the body color (like Joe's green roadster right above mine). I painted mine to match the same color I painted my headlight housings.


----------



## aTTenzione (Aug 18, 2009)

MyTToy said:


> Thanks for the complements guys! I bought the grill here... http://www.namotorsports.net/detail.cfm/part_cd/CA37-903
> 
> Most paint it either black or the body color... I painted it to match the same as I painted headlight housings. Hey, I don't mind if you copy ;-)


 people like u on these forums are an absolute delight

it says audi rings not included.. did you just slap any old rings on there?


----------



## MyTToy (Oct 19, 2006)

aTTenzione said:


> people like u on these forums are an absolute delight
> 
> it says audi rings not included.. did you just slap any old rings on there?


 Yes, it comes with a mount to attach the OEM rings. 

Hey... you should hang out on the "other" TT forum - http://forums.quattroworld.com/tt/. We're all a delight!


----------



## aTTenzione (Aug 18, 2009)

MyTToy said:


> Yes, it comes with a mount to attach the OEM rings.
> 
> Hey... you should hang out on the "other" TT forum - http://forums.quattroworld.com/tt/. We're all a delight!


 this might sound weird but i cant understand how that website works for my life


----------



## MyTToy (Oct 19, 2006)

aTTenzione said:


> this might sound weird but i cant understand how that website works for my life


 If you're used to this, it'll be a little different. Posts are in order by date, and if you post or reply to a thread, it automatically tracks that thread and it'll be on the top when anyone else replies. You can also click the "tt" (track thread, not TT as in the car) to track or un-track a thread.... so another words, it only "bumps" a thread only for those who are tracking it. And if you click the "Update All" it takes the tracked threads off of the top until someone once again replies. I actually like it better. 

QuattroWorld exists because AudiWorld.com switched to VB - the same type of format here on Vortex/Fortitude. The mass exodus of members (over 100,000) resulted in the new website. Just about all of the old-school TT owners/experts are there... no smart-ass kids. You'll get REAL answers and "how tos"... although we have our share of smart asses too ;-)


----------



## isper (Jul 28, 2010)

*fitment issue*

Just bought these. They look great. Body shop finished painting but has run into a snag on fitment. Left fender is fine. But on right fender there is an Audi OEM fuel leak detection pump in the way of the vent. Anyone know of a solution to get around that? Putting these on a 2002 MK1 225 roadster. Thanks!


----------



## bgweed (Jan 18, 2010)

These V1 fenders have the speed holes built right in!
http://www.youtube.com/swf/l.swf?video_id=XVV_COOey0E&autoplay=1


----------



## MyTToy (Oct 19, 2006)

isper said:


> Just bought these. They look great. Body shop finished painting but has run into a snag on fitment. Left fender is fine. But on right fender there is an Audi OEM fuel leak detection pump in the way of the vent. Anyone know of a solution to get around that? Putting these on a 2002 MK1 225 roadster. Thanks!


Check your other post.


----------

